# Sewing room makeover



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I'm getting there! I have 5 of the 6 machines that I used regularly and keep out recovered. I have one left to do (my serger) and some more accessories to make. I thought I'd share what I've finished so far.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

PS... the pincushion pattern is here:
http://www.thediydish.com/2011/10/season-4-how-to-make-a-dress-form-mannequin-pin-cushion/


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

PS... the pincushion pattern is here:
http://www.thediydish.com/2011/10/season-4-how-to-make-a-dress-form-mannequin-pin-cushion/


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

Love your pincushion that you made! They would make a wonderful present to give to anyone that sews!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Really classy. Reminds me of Victorian dÃ©cor.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Your sewing room is going to look better than my living room.


----------

